# 970 EVO NVMe M.2 SSD wird nicht unter Geräte/Laufwerke angezeigt



## Yusui (17. März 2019)

*970 EVO NVMe M.2 SSD wird nicht unter Geräte/Laufwerke angezeigt*

Hallo erstmal, ich hoffe ich bin richtig hier.
Ich habe mir heute eine 970 EVO NVMe M.2 gekauft da ich bis jetzt nur eine alte WD HDD hatte.
Ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht mit Einbau von SSD´s aus und denke mal ich hab bestimmt was falsch gemacht.
Ich habe ein ASrock z370m Pro4 Mainboard und dieses Mainboard besitzt 2 m2 steckplätze, bei dem oberen steckplatz steht was von PCI Express 3.0 und da hab ich sie auch rengesteckt.
Jetzt wollte ich mal checken ob ich sie auch richtig eingesteckt habe und hab meinen PC gestartet, aber sie wird mir nicht angezeigt finde nur meine C laufwerk.

Ich wollte die SSD dafür benutzen um mein Win 10 und ein paar spiele drauf zulagern.
Ich kenne mich generell nich besonders gut mit Pc sachen aus.
Über hilfe würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (17. März 2019)

*AW: 970 EVO NVMe M.2 SSD wird nicht unter geräte/laufwerke angezeigt*

Willkommen

1. Wird die 970 Evo im Motherboard BIOS angezeigt?

2.  Wird die 970 Evo in der Windows Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt?

Als Laufwerk (zB. D ) kann sie nicht angezeigt werden, da auf ihr keine Partition ist, welche dann auch noch Formatiert sein sollte.

Wenn du später Windows 10 darauf installieren möchtest, sollte nur die 970 Evo angeschlossen sein. Keine anderen HDD/SSD Laufwerke, nicht das die Startdateien auf einem anderen Laufwerk installiert werden.


----------



## Hubacca (17. März 2019)

*AW: 970 EVO NVMe M.2 SSD wird nicht unter geräte/laufwerke angezeigt*

Moin !
Habe am Freitag auch meine Samsung M.2 Evo bekommen und folgendermassen installiert:
Mit Rechtsklick auf das Windows Symbol links unten in die Datenträgerverwaltung gehen und dann wieder mit Rechtsklick auf die Partition Formatieren.
Zudem musste ich dann noch mit Rechtsklick auf den Datenträger das Lauwerk aktiv schalten. Jetzt solltest du die Platte schon nutzen können,
Da ich ein Kopie sammt Windows auf der schnellen M.2 haben wollte habe ich das kostenlose DataMigration Programm von Samsung heruntergeladen und damit eine Kopie meiner alten gemacht.
Ich hatte bis dahin im Bios keine Einstellungen vorgenommen da ich dort das Laufwerk nicht gefunden habe. Erst nach dem Formatieren, aktivieren und einem Bios Update tauchte dann die Platte auf: MSI B350M Mortar Arctic Board.
Die Boot Reihenfolge einstellen ist dann auch etwas suchintensiv aber das musst du für dein MB selbst rausfinden !


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2019)

*AW: 970 EVO NVMe M.2 SSD wird nicht unter geräte/laufwerke angezeigt*

NVMe Laufwerke werden meist im Bios gesondert gelistet oder angezeigt, da sie nicht zu SATAs dazu gehören.
Daher wird man sie auch nicht unter den SATAs wieder finden. Ist aber von Board zu Board unterschiedlich. Genauso kann es sein das sich die M.2 Slots den selben Port einer oder mehrere SATA teilen. Bedeutet das sollte dort bereits eine SATA angeschlossen sein dann wird die M.2 nicht laufen. Hierzu mal im Handbuch nachlesen wie es bestimmt wird.

Unter Windows muss jedes neue Laufwerk immer unter Datenträgerverwaltung einmalig eingerichtet werden, sonst taucht das Laufwerk nicht auf. Neu installieren ist nicht notwendig, es reicht dazu ein Programm um das ganze auf die neue SSD zu klonen. Die Bootreihenfolge muss dann im Anschluss im Bios umgestellt werden und die alte Platte bekommt man normalerweise unter Windows auch nicht gelöscht oder neu formatiert, da Windows hier eigene Partitionen erkennt und das löschen/formatieren verhindert. Das ganze kann aber übers Windows Setup gelöscht werden und dann das Setup einfach nach dem löschen abbrechen. Ich nutze dazu auch schon mal Linux was ich über Stick starte.


----------



## Yusui (17. März 2019)

*AW: 970 EVO NVMe M.2 SSD wird nicht unter geräte/laufwerke angezeigt*

Hallo

1. Im BIOS wird sie angezeigt.

2.In der Datenträgerverwaltung wird  mir meine HDD und ein anderer datenträger angezeigt mit 232gb das müsste die 970 EVO sein.


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2019)

*AW: 970 EVO NVMe M.2 SSD wird nicht unter Geräte/Laufwerke angezeigt*

1. Klicke mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Festplatte und dann auf "Datenträger initialisieren".
2. Wähle dann im Dialogfeld die zu initialisierende Festplatte aus und wählen GPT aus.
3. Klicke anschließend auf OK.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yusui (17. März 2019)

*AW: 970 EVO NVMe M.2 SSD wird nicht unter geräte/laufwerke angezeigt*

Hab ihr noch ein paar bilder wo man die Evo im UEFI/Bios sieht.


----------



## Yusui (17. März 2019)

*AW: 970 EVO NVMe M.2 SSD wird nicht unter Geräte/Laufwerke angezeigt*



IICARUS schrieb:


> 1. Klicke mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Festplatte und dann auf "Datenträger initialisieren".
> 2. Wähle dann im Dialogfeld die zu initialisierende Festplatte aus und wählen GPT aus.
> 3. Klicke anschließend auf OK.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub ich hab vorhin schon ok gedrückt... Weil das fenster öffnet sich bei mir nicht. Sieht jetzt so aus. Wenn ich rechtsclick auf die ssd mache zeigt es mir diese sachen an.


----------



## Taktloss (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 970 EVO NVMe M.2 SSD wird nicht unter Geräte/Laufwerke angezeigt*

Danke hast damit mein Problem gelöst 

(Hab ne WD Blue SN500)


----------



## Erido (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen
Eine Anschlussfrage:
Wie löse ich das Problem, wenn ich einen neuen PC aufsetzte und auf die 970 EVO mein Windows 10 installieren will?


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2020)

In dem du im Setup deine 970 EVO auswählst. 



Yusui schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab vorhin schon ok gedrückt... Weil das fenster öffnet sich bei mir nicht. Sieht jetzt so aus. Wenn ich rechtsclick auf die ssd mache zeigt es mir diese sachen an.


Im übrigem habe ich damals diese Antwort irgendwie verpasst und hierzu hätte ich geantwortet das er in das große ausgegraute Kasten klicken muss und nicht vorne im kleinen.


----------



## Kruemel2501 (8. Juni 2020)

Erido schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Eine Anschlussfrage:
> Wie löse ich das Problem, wenn ich einen neuen PC aufsetzte und auf die 970 EVO mein Windows 10 installieren will?



Man sollte keine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage beantworten aber welches Mainboard, und vor allem ist diese bereits in einem Rechner gewesen und formatiert geworden, oder ist sie nagelneu?


----------



## Elias1403 (4. Juni 2021)

Dieses Video hat mir geholfen.
Ich hatte folgendes Problem.
Das Laufwerk wurde überall angezeigt sprich im Bios und in der Datenträgerverwaltung und wusste nicht mehr weiter da die Festplatte nicht angezeigt wurde.
Lag aber nur an einer Formatierung oder so




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ph2mVcSe56w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

